# Re: [EVDL] Help: What's the Leaf EV range reduction with mountainous driving?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Help: What's the Leaf EV range reduction with mountainous driving?*

>From google maps, looks like it is only about 1000 ft elevation gain over
about 30 miles from Tillamook to Idiotville on route 6, or about 0.63%
grade. I estimate that would increase my ev's energy/mile by about 19%.
Looks like about 42 miles and similar elevation gain from Portland, or about
0.45% grade, which would increase my ev's energy/mile by about 14%. 

That is probably an over estimate since I use about 7000 Wh to drive 19
miles up 4% grade (4100 ft elevation change) at 40 - 45 mph, so about 370
Wh/mile, and my spreadsheet estimate is I would use about 430 Wh/mile. The
370 Wh/mile would suggest about 13% increase in energy/mile from Tillamook
and 9% increase from Portland. 

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Help-What-s-the-Leaf-EV-range-reduction-with-mountainous-driving-tp4500762p4501446.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

